# Morphy Richards Group Head Gasket Seal



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

A friend of mine has a Morphy Richards Model 47507 Espresso machine. The group head gasket seal has gone, part no 50001370. Does anyone know of a source please. They are marked as discontinued on various sites online. Thanks in advance for any help given.


----------

